# Can people cheat on MW2?



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi guys.
I bought COD MW2 (EDIT: for PS3) a few weeks ago, and I already used to play it at various friends houses, and I'd say I'm a medium - good player online (I don't spend 23 hours a day on it like many of the other 12 year olds out there that you can hear on their mics ).
My question is though, can people cheat on MW2? Can they put cheats in to make them invincible or bullet-proof?
It's just that on a couple of different matches recently, I've been up against particular players who just will not die. I usually use one of the best (IMHO) and most powerful Assault Rifles there is, the M16A4  with an ACOG Scope for better range and accuracy. 
My secondary weapon is usually an AT4-HS launcher.

However, in a few games, I've stood behind, in front or to the side of a couple of guys and shot round after round into them, using full mags and even resorting to using my AT4-HS out of frustration in the end, and after all that, they just turn around and with one shot, I'm gone.:wall:
I'll then come back and the same thing happens again...and again...and again. :wall:
This has happened in 2 - 3 matches up to now and there is _definitely _something wrong! They must be cheating somehow. 
It's only certain guys and the vast majority are normal as will be gone after two 3-round bursts with the M16A4.
Have you ever come across this?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

On xbox yes


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Forgot to mention - I'm using a PS3.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

LOL, on PS3 they can glitch but shouldn't be able to hack the software like on the xbox.

It may be lag, google lag switch.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

To be honest mate you will allways get the odd few games when you cant seem to kill anyone even the NOOBS, I put it down to connection issues, if your in a game and the host is based in the US you will struggle a lot more than if you are the host.

I run round with a silenced UMP45 and seem to kill most people with 2-3 hits where as if the UMP45 is not silenced it sometimes takes around a whole clip to kill them!! work that out!

My K/D ratio is around 1.80 on both my accounts, so when I cant even kill a noob with his back towards me and he turns round to kill me with 1-2 shots you know somethings up...just enjoy the game and try not to get frustrated because it will only make you play worse...
If you want to add me go ahead Livewire68 or Hagandaz82, we can have a few games.

And to be honest I have played over 30 days online (bit sad I know!) and you very rarley see people glitching. Just campers everywhere.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

could just be the connection with juggernaught or whatever its called... i find the red dot on the m16 much more accurate and deadly than the scope as well so try using that for a bit again


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

I have the same problem Chris but I think its to do with shooting them in the right place. I find that if I aim for the main body that it takes more bullets to kill em but if I go for the legs or anything like that I kill them quicker. 

I think a lot of people have glitched or cheated to get them a level 10 prestige (PS3) but Ive not heard of anything that will allow them to run around like their invincible.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay thanks for the answers guys.
Another question. After I've played for about 2 hours, I get suddenly kicked out of a game, and I have to sign back onto my online status again.
It's dead annoying, especially when I'm on a really really good run. 
Any ideas?


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Must be a weak connection, this would account for the the lag you seem to be experiancing, then when it gets so bad you loose your connection completly.

Are you using the wireless function on your PS3 to be connected to the internet??


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

more than likely a Lag Switch


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Can't be that as my net connection is very good. It's in the best area possible for it and we pay for the highest speed too.
It comes up with a 'you must sign in blah blah blah' sigh in the top right of the screen, but it always seems to happen after about 2 hours online. 
It's a security type thing.
There's no lag, as I put before, it's just very occasional and only certain players in matches. All the other gamers are 'normal', that's why I think they're cheating somehow.


----------

